# Stop Frame Animation



## andyfairweather (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi guys, I create stop frame animations I m looking for a camera/web cam that can take stills by clicking a button on the computer interface (rather than physically pressin the button on the camera).
Can anyone suggest a suitable cam and or software for this predicament.
Cheers!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Andy
Welcome to the Photographer's corner :wave:

Wow, that is covering the full gamut of quality..

Webcams in general have grotty image quality, whereas using a digital SLR could give cinema quality.

I have a Logitech webcam that has software that allows a 'snapshot' to be taken and saved to disk as individual photos.

I also have a Canon 20D DSLR that has software that allows remote control triggering from the computer (I use it for nature photography ) That can be used for stop frame work too. I should imaging that Nikon DSLR cameras come with s/w that allows for similar facilities.

Perhaps others can supply further advice...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of ways to go here depending on what it is you are using for your stop motion - some still use video and or still cameras and then software like Stopmotion Pro or some similar frame grabbing package.
As DonaldG said above - there are a number of digital SLR cameras out there (coming down in price now but still more expensive than a little compact) that come with remotes that can allow you to take shots without touching the camera - is camera shake the problem? are you using a tripod?
Have a look here


----------



## alieg (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, we use Stop motion pro 5.1, it's a really convenient piece of software. Just hit enter to capture rather than pressing the camera button. you can preview, change frame rates and settings really easily. I'm not sure what cameras we're using, but they're pretty decent, HD etc... (not that we're outputting in HD)


----------

